
How Tiffany moved 114k gems without getting robbed - CapitalistCartr
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/13/nyregion/tiffanys-store-closing.html
======
ghastmaster
I suspect this is a native ad. In the jewelry world, people move massive
amounts of jewels in and out of tuscon arizona during the largest show every
year. They come from around the world. Tiffanys on the other hand, moved it 50
feet. Major players make multi million dollar deals in Tuscon. Does stuff get
stolen occasionally? Yes. Usually semi precious.

~~~
mFixman
The article was frustrating to read. Most of it is unrelated to the move and
instead talks about things Tiffany's did recently.

100% a paid ad.

------
dspig
> that weighs as much as a bullet

No clue how heavy that is. And don't bullets come in a range of sizes?

~~~
sornaensis
A typical bullet weighs about 8 grams. And usually range from about 4-16
grams.

~~~
yostrovs
A .22 can weigh less than 1.5 grams. But it is ridiculous regardless to
compare weight of a ring to something most people don't really know the weight
of and that something that seems light as is.

~~~
metaphor
In the US, a bullet's notional size and weight is perhaps more familiar than
grams (or any metric unit, really). In any case, I sense there was a subtle
pun in that its cost is liable to kill the financial livelihood of most.

------
brosinante
Ha, publicly paid police officers making sure an office move of a private
company goes well.

~~~
weego
They'd be the one investigating a high profile case if anything went wrong,
paying huge overtime and having everyone breathing down their necks... why
wouldn't you want them to work on a preventative / preactive approach to
security at given those stakes? It could have saved the tax payer millions.

~~~
yostrovs
They could be preventing murders in the South Bronx. Aren't lives more
valuable? Tiffany has enough funds to cover security of moving 50 feet.

~~~
harryh
NYC murder rates are at all time lows. They _are_ preventing murders in the
South Bronx.

~~~
chongli
Is it police work that’s lowering the murder rate? Or is it something else
like a demographic shift?

~~~
harryh
I'm sure it's a lot of things. I'm just saying that whatever minor resources
spent on securing moving some jewelry weren't taking away from larger police
priorities.

------
XiS
Mirror: [https://archive.li/xVdFy](https://archive.li/xVdFy)

------
Jamwinner
Another paid ad masquarading as news. Shame on you NYT.

------
Brian_K_White
Missed opportunity to write about transferring the jewels in porta-johns.

------
huffmsa
> dozens of security officers

So guns. Lots of guns.

#Wow

~~~
notyourwork
This comment adds no value to the discussion.

~~~
huffmsa
There's nothing to discuss. It's a non-story.

"Jewelery store employs lots of people with guns to keep it's stock safe."

Unless you want to discuss how guns do/don't actually make things safer.

~~~
notyourwork
I prefer to read comments that add value or substance to the posted article.
Sarcasm doesn’t accomplish this in most cases.

~~~
dTal
As a fellow lover of value and substance, I appreciate comments that point out
that the original article has no value or substance. It saves time. Sarcasm is
merely a way to add levity to this odious but necessary task.

~~~
Brian_K_White
I agree, but I don't think the "lots of guns, wow" comment adds anything.

